# SFW: This Ain't Avatar XXX



## Rytes (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.screenjunkies.com/movienews/hustlers-making-avatar-porno-duh

Hustler plans on making an parody of Avatar, as a porno.


Hair sex is hot I guess *shudders and gags*


Sorry if this repost, i forgot to put SFW up there


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 25, 2010)

... What...?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 25, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> ... What...?


 
I thought it was just me not getting what the hell that article meant but I guess I was wrong lol...seriously what does any of that mean


----------



## Rytes (Jan 25, 2010)

Someone over at Hustler had the brilliant idea to turn the second (soon maybe first) most profitable movie of all time into a porno. Give that man a promotion! In addition to Hustler, he must have an endless subscription to DUH!!!!!! Magazine.

The nakey, sweaty, blue-smeary version of Avatar will be called This Ain't Avatar XXX, and it's just one of a few forthcoming porn parodies from Hustler


what's not to understand?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 25, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Someone over at Hustler had the brilliant idea to turn the second (soon maybe first) most profitable movie of all time into a porno. Give that man a promotion! In addition to Hustler, he must have an endless subscription to DUH!!!!!! Magazine.
> 
> The nakey, sweaty, blue-smeary version of Avatar will be called This Ain't Avatar XXX, and it's just one of a few forthcoming porn parodies from Hustler
> 
> ...


 
thats retarded, the man who though about making that should be shot :[


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

This movie is not porn worthy and your a fucktard if you want to see it.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> thats retarded, the man who though about making that should be shot :[



I couldn't watch the sex scene in Avatar without a horrid look, he probably seeing this as a way to make more money.


----------

